# Driverside window off track



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a window question. I have made a few attempts to fix my driverside window, but it keeps coming off track. Do you think I need to replace the plastic clip things that hold the window in place? Sorry, I don't know what those things are called. I just know that I have tried different bondings to fix my window, but they still keep coming off which causes my window to go off track so that it doesn't roll up or down. Would it be best to take it to a body shop and have the clip things replaced? Any advice is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Any takers? I could use the advise.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Alright, I guess I'll just have them replaced. Thanks alot guys.


----------

